# Maximizer 97 is



## Mark MacDonald (Mar 19, 2008)

I am using a customer contact software, Maximizer 97is, and it has worked fine until a few days ago. Now when I open the program it asks me to login and requires a password. I've never used a password for years, and when I enter nothing, it kisks me back out. I try to use MASTER as the password, but this doesn't work either. 
Can anyone suggest a means to open the "login" site so I can access the password area and change this? Anyother suggestions on how to open this program will be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------

